# Steve freakin' Nash



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

....Is hilarious

:rofl:


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

lol wtf


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Forgive him, he's Canadian


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Forgive him, he's Canadian


So what's Baron's excuse? :biggrin:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

They must be making some movie that Baron came up with. I remember hearing about Baron's secret hobby for movies.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol nice


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Seuss said:


> They must be making some movie that Baron came up with. I remember hearing about Baron's secret hobby for movies.


Can't wait to see that on the internet.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Seuss said:


> ....Is hilarious
> 
> :rofl:


LOL. Are they on a tandem bike?


----------

